# October Contest for everyone.



## jackieebitu

Myself, jadeewood and savvylover112 has decided to do a october contest for everyone.

Here are some rules: 

- enter as many classes as you want.
- its must be you or a friend in to the photo.
- Can be edited.
- You must say what class you have entered.
- Anyone unsure please contact one of us  

Right here we go....


*SHOWING INHAND*
*class 1. 1/2/3 year olds (any age any breed)*
*class 2. paints and spots. (any age, any breed.)*
*class 3. Any other colour horses. (any age, any breed)*
*class 4. Arab-Pure and part breed.*
*class 5.mountain and morland.*
*class 6. best condition*
*class 7. Horse/Pony not to have been placed in any showing class.(1st-6th)*
*class 8. Senior Handler. (16yrs +)*
*class 9. Junior handler(15 yrs and under)*
*SHOWING RIDDEN*
*class 10. Ridden paints and spots.*
*class 11. Ridden any other colour horse*
*class 12. Ridden cobs*
*class 13. Family mount.(the horse should be sortable for nervous rider-experienced rider)*
*class 14. Ridden arabs- pure/part breed,*
*class 15. working horse/pony*
*class 16. working horse/pony*
*class 17, ridden veterans(horse must be 16yrs+)*

*SHOWJUMPING
class 18. 2foot and under
class 19. 2'3foot - 2'9foot
class 20. 3foot and over
class 21. most over exaggerated jump
class 22. best horse jumping style.
class 23, best rider jumping style.

CROSS COUNTRY
class 24. 2foot and under
class 25. 2'3foot - 2'9foot
class 26. 3foot and over
class 27. best cross country photo.


DRESSAGE
class 28. best leg yeild.
class 29. best exstended trot
class 30. best canter.

FUN CLASSES
class 31. Cuttest horse.
class 32. Horse and owner best bond
33. cuttest other animal photo.
class 34. dog agillaty.
class 35. the horse the judge most wants to take home. (the winner of this class will get a collage made)
class 36. most improved jumping horse.
class 37. most change in a horse. (eg- weight)
class 38. cuttest yongster. 3 years and under
class 39. prettiest mare.
class 40. handsomest gelding
class 41. sexiest stallion

prize: will be verified nearer the time .

Finishing date: hallowen 31st october


*


----------



## jadeewood

lol, everyone have fun


----------



## savvylover112

Prizes are as follows

1st in every class gets a video made
2nd in every class gets a collage made
and 3rd in every class will get an edit made

Send all videos you want in a video made to [email protected] and give me a link to a page with pictures for your video to be made if you have won a class

Send pictures for a collage to jadeewood or jackieebitu if you have come second in a class

and send pictures for an edit to jadeewood or jackieebitu if you have come third in a class 

come on people enter up


----------



## jadeewood

bump bump.....


----------



## Spyder

Absolutely *NO THANKS* !!


----------



## jackieebitu

whatt ?


----------



## Pony~Princess

I will enter! 


*class 4. Arab-Pure and part breed.*









*class 6. best condition:*










*class 10. Ridden paints and spots.*









*class 13. Family mount.(the horse should be sortable for nervous rider-experienced rider)*







He was a lesson horse before I bought him.
*class 14. Ridden arabs- pure/part breed,*








*class 15. working horse/pony*
*







*

*class 17, ridden veterans(horse must be 16yrs+)*







(He was 25 yrs old here)


*class 18. 2foot and under*
*







*

*class 21. most over exaggerated jump*
*







*

*class 23, best rider jumping style.*
*







*



*class 27. best cross country photo.*
*







(I took the photo)*



*class 29. best exstended trot*
*







*

*
*
*
*


----------



## Pony~Princess

*FUN CLASSES
class 31. Cuttest horse.*
*








class 32. Horse and owner best bond*
*







*
*
33. cuttest other animal photo.









class 35. the horse the judge most wants to take home. (the winner of this class will get a collage made)











class 38. cuttest yongster. 3 years and under









class 39. prettiest mare.









class 40. handsomest gelding








*


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

*class 6. best condition*


*SHOWJUMPING*
*2 foot 9 - *

*class 20. 3foot and over*

*class 21. most over exaggerated jump*

*class 22. best horse jumping style.*

*class 23, best rider jumping style.*

*CROSS COUNTRY*
*class 24. 2foot and under*

*class 25. 2'3foot - 2'9foot*

*class 27. best cross country photo.*

*class 30. best canter.*

*class 32. Horse and owner best bond*

*
33. cuttest other animal photo.
 
class 36. most improved jumping horse
.
*


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

*class 37. most change in a horse. (eg- weight)*

*class 40. handsomest gelding*
*Sorry Its not in oreder! Im Not Sure How To Put It In Order Put Ive Al The Pics There! Lol*
*Oscars The Chestnut On TheLaft In The Last Pic!*


----------



## jadeewood

great pictures everyone


bump bump

come on get these entries in


----------



## Joshie

I have a couple of questions. 
1) Will the judges be entering this contest? 
2) Will the judges' friends be entering this contest?
3) Will this contest ever be completed?


----------



## SillyTilly

*Class 22: Best Horse Jumping Style*









*Class 31: Cutest Horse*


----------



## savvylover112

Joshie said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 1) Will the judges be entering this contest?
> 2) Will the judges' friends be entering this contest?
> 3) Will this contest ever be completed?


1. I don't know about the others but I will not
2. My friend has already entered but we will judge fairly
3. Yes


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

I trust Shauna that the contest will be judges fairly!


----------



## jadeewood

1. I am not entering teh contest
2. it will be judged fairly.
3. yes, thats why we have got three judges

great pictures everyone


----------



## paintluver

*SHOWING RIDDEN*
*class 10. Ridden paints and spots.*








*class 11. Ridden any other colour horse*








*class 13. Family mount.(the horse should be sortable for nervous rider-experienced rider)*
*(I don't know if this counts, but this pony tots around a bunch of kids!)*








*class 17, ridden veterans(horse must be 16yrs+)*
(This is Lucky, he games and he is 23 + years)







*

FUN CLASSES
class 31. Cuttest horse.*
*
class 32. Horse and owner best bond








33. cuttest other animal photo.








class 34. dog agillaty.








class 35. the horse the judge most wants to take home. (the winner of this class will get a collage made)








class 37. most change in a horse. (eg- weight)








To








class 38. cuttest yongster. 3 years and under
This is one of my mini foals His name is Zee.








class 39. prettiest mare








class 40. handsomest gelding








class 41. sexiest stallion
Our mini stallion







*


----------



## SmoothTrails

entries
class 10 ridden painst &spots
class 11 riden any other color
class 13 family mount (and only 6 years old)
class 31 cuttest horse
class 32 horse and owner best bond
class 38 cuttest youngster
class 40 cuttest gelding
class 41 sexiest stallion


----------



## SmoothTrails

o and class 33


----------



## Joshie

jadeewood said:


> 1. I am not entering teh contest
> 2. it will be judged fairly.
> 3. yes, thats why we have got three judges
> 
> great pictures everyone


_Fair_ judges excuse themselves from judging their friends.


----------



## jackieebitu

Aww picturesare all great!!  
comee on and enter more 


1. iwill not be entering in.
2. none of mine are i dont think.
3. and yes it will b judge fairly!


----------



## parcfarms

*SHOWING RIDDEN*
*class 15. working horse/pony*









*SHOWJUMPING
class 19. 2'3foot - 2'9foot









class 22. best horse jumping style.








 class 23, best rider jumping style.
Dakota:









FUN CLASSES
class 32. Horse and owner best bond
Pete:








33. cuttest other animal photo.
Conor:








class 35. the horse the judge most wants to take home. (the winner of this class will get a collage made)
Pete:
**







*
* class 37. most change in a horse. (eg- weight)
Poker: 6Y/O OTTB Rescue
**







*
*After









class 39. prettiest mare.
Poker:








class 40. handsomest gelding
Pete:








*


----------



## Spyder

jackieebitu said:


> Aww picturesare all great!!
> comee on and enter more
> 
> 
> 1. iwill not be entering in.
> 2. none of mine are i dont think.
> 3. and yes it will b judge fairly!


 

Joshie probably wasn't thinking of you unless you are from the UK and a personal friend of Jadeewood.


----------



## riccil0ve

*class 10. Ridden paints and spots.









**class 22. best horse jumping style.









**class 32. Horse and owner best bond









**class 33. cutest other animal photo.*









*class 37. most change in a horse. (eg- weight)


















**class 38. cuttest yongster. 3 years and under









**class 39. prettiest mare.








*


----------



## jackieebitu

Spyder said:


> Joshie probably wasn't thinking of you unless you are from the UK and a personal friend of Jadeewood.


 
erm yea i am from the uk and yes iam a personal friend on jadewood.
why you say :S ?


----------



## Joshie

jackieebitu said:


> erm yea i am from the uk and yes iam a personal friend on jadewood.
> why you say :S ?


Because, if nothing else, a contest has the appearance of being unfair if you one of the entrants is a personal friend.


----------



## jackieebitu

no we are not entering x


----------



## jadeewood

no i am not entering. 
nor is jackie. 
nether is shauna.(savvylover112)


----------



## ridingismylife2

*class 21. most over exaggerated jump:








**
class 23, best rider jumping style:









**class 31. Cuttest horse:








**
**class 39. prettiest mare:









class **33. cuttest other animal photo:








**
*


----------



## Jessabel

Here are mine. *

class 31. Cuttest horse.









33. cuttest other animal photo.









class 35. the horse the judge most wants to take home. (the winner of this class will get a collage made)









class 40. handsomest gelding








*


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks everyone.
keep cominn throught!


----------



## Jillyann

*class 39. prettiest mare.
*This is Candy Cane!*









*


----------



## thunderhooves

the first one is cutest youngster

second and third are prettiest mare(her face,then body)

fourth is cutest other pet(s)


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Okay i'll enter, but i REALLY do hope this is finished, i'm so sick of taking the time to go through all my pictures to just have the contest forgotten. *
*
*class 2. paints and spots. (any age, any breed.)*










*class 3. Any other colour horses. (any age, any breed)*









*
class 4. Arab-Pure and part breed.*




















*class 6. best condition*










*class 7. Horse/Pony not to have been placed in any showing class.(1st-6th)*










*class 9. Junior handler(15 yrs and under)*










*class 10. Ridden paints and spots.*










*class 11. Ridden any other colour horse*










*class 13. Family mount.* 











*class 14. Ridden arabs- pure/part breed

*









*class 17, ridden veterans(horse must be 16yrs+)*










*
class 31. Cuttest horse.










class 32. Horse and owner best bond











33. cuttest other animal photo.











*


----------



## Twilight Arabians

*class 35. the horse the judge most wants to take home. (the winner of this class will get a collage made)










class 37. most change in a horse. (eg- weight)




















class 38. cuttest yongster. 3 years and under










class 39. prettiest mare.










class 40. handsomest gelding











class 41. sexiest stallion









*


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

Omg I Love The Above Pics! Especially Onyx And The Chestnut Stallion! Wow Theyre Stunning!


----------



## jadeewood

ohh my god!!!

i love you horses. exspecially your colour. can i have it


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Class 14: Ridden Arabs (the first picture)

Class 40: handsomest gelding (second picture)


----------



## luvmyperch

No class for the old guys?  I vote for a "Most distingushed senior" class for the next contest.


----------



## jackieebitu

thansk evecryone
and okaaay ! 
xD more come thruu


----------



## reveriesgirly

i hve to go out to my feilds and snap some pics  when is the contest over ?


----------



## jackieebitu

cool xD
probs by the end of this month , will have to discuss witht he other judges, but yuu will have time 2 take pics x


----------



## IrishRider

Here are my entries:

Cutest dog:









Prettiest mare (excuse my dorky look. We took Reserve at the biggest show here and I was pumped. You can tell she could care less, haha)


----------



## jadeewood

great picturs, come on guys keep these entrys coming in


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Thanks for the opportunity, but I won't be entering due to the hassle of entering another of your contests and it was never completed.
Good luck to those who entered.


----------



## jadeewood

This contest will deff be finished as there are 3 judges.


----------



## jadeewood

this contest will endin 2 weeks, get entries in.


----------



## gypsygirl

*class 32. Horse and owner best bond*

karla & gypsy









*class 38. cuttest yongster. 3 years and under
class 39. prettiest mare.*

gypsy


----------



## Spyder

ohmyitschelle said:


> Thanks for the opportunity, but I won't be entering due to the hassle of entering another of your contests and it was never completed.


 
Same here and the total lack of remorse.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

I'm sorry, but please stop making contests and never finishing them. It is rude.


----------



## Spyder

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I'm sorry, but please stop making contests and never finishing them. It is rude.


It isn't just the not finishing them but the entering of horses that don't belong to you.........when you claim they do.


----------



## mandik92

i have lots ^_^


----------



## mandik92

*Class3-Any other color horse*








*Class11- Ridding Any Colored Horse*








*Class15- Working Horse*
*







*
*Class17- Ridding Vetrand(16+)*








*Class18- 2ft And Under*








*Class20- 3ft and over*








*Class21- Most Over Exaggerated Jump*








*Class29- Best Extended Trot*
















*Class31- Cuttest Picture*








*Class32- Best Horse And Owner Bond*








*Class35- Judge Take home Horse*








*Class39- Prettiest Mare*
















*Class40- Handsomest Gelding*


----------



## savvylover112

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I'm sorry, but please stop making contests and never finishing them. It is rude.


I was not aware that Jade or Jackie has made contests and not finished them before but as I am helping I will make sure it is finished


----------



## jadeewood

Im sorry about the past contests not being finished by myself. but i had good reasons + exsplanations why that happen. all contests made by me and other judges that are helping will be finished.


im sorry for any past inconvenience.


----------



## jadeewood

and by the way i love your horse!


----------



## mandik92

love whos horse?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

People Quit Moaning About Past Competitions! THere In The Past!
If You Dont Want 2 Enter The Comp THen Dont! Simple As!


----------



## savvylover112

Thanks Lauren


----------



## jadeewood

xLaurenOscarx said:


> People Quit Moaning About Past Competitions! THere In The Past!
> If You Dont Want 2 Enter The Comp THen Dont! Simple As!


 


Thank you.



i dont understand what they dont understand that the reson i couldnt finish it was i was ill and had grandad died with funeral plannings!!!!


----------



## jadeewood

mandik92 said:


> love whos horse?


 


all of yours lol.


----------



## Spyder

jadeewood said:


> all of yours lol.


 

Oppps we should all know who will place well now eh?



Code for Judges:
They should _be_ unbiased and have the _appearance_ of being unbiased.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

So There not Allowed Say That Everyones Pictures Are Nice???????
So Shes Being Biased 2 Everyone? Coz that Works Ryt?


----------



## jackieebitu

we are finshing this one.
after halloweeen(maybe earlier) so it gives us a varitey of people to choose from.
so we are , so no harsh comments please, as this will be finished


----------



## jackieebitu

as we have already have told you when it is finishing


----------



## jackieebitu

xLaurenOscarx said:


> People Quit Moaning About Past Competitions! THere In The Past!
> If You Dont Want 2 Enter The Comp THen Dont! Simple As!


thank you lauren!


----------



## jackieebitu

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> I'm sorry, but please stop making contests and never finishing them. It is rude.


 excuse me but we have never made a contest before x


----------



## savvylover112

Jackiee she was referring to Jade


----------



## hccumminssmoke

*class 41. sexiest stallion*

MT. Fire Walker

*







*

*







*

*class 40. handsomest gelding*

G.S. Pilgrim









Sorry the pictures are so big...

Nate


----------



## jadeewood

^^^ doesnt matter, your horse is well put together


----------



## jadeewood

Spyder said:


> Oppps we should all know who will place well now eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Code for Judges:
> They should _be_ unbiased and have the _appearance_ of being unbiased.


 

if your not happy, just leave me alone. if your not entering fair enough, do you enjoy making nasty comments?


----------



## horseluver50

Spyder.. why are you being so rude. From what I remember of you from before, you used to give great advice and comments.
But, now, all you seem to want to do is make an argument.
If you dont want to enter this contest... *DONT* enter it. and be done with it. 
Its that simple.


----------



## jadeewood

horseluver50 said:


> Spyder.. why are you being so rude. From what I remember of you from before, you used to give great advice and comments.
> But, now, all you seem to want to do is make an argument.
> If you dont want to enter this contest... *DONT* enter it. and be done with it.
> Its that simple.


 



Thank you, and yes i totally agree


----------



## Spyder

horseluver50 said:


> Spyder.. why are you being so rude. From what I remember of you from before, you used to give great advice and comments.
> But, now, all you seem to want to do is make an argument.
> If you dont want to enter this contest... *DONT* enter it. and be done with it.
> Its that simple.


I am not the only one that has given out warning where this individual is involved with contests.

The sticky on the top of this forum outlining the rules was a direct result of this individual.

The members can enter that is not a problem, everyone enters at their own risk/decision. I will never enter one where this individual is involved. The apology she should have made in the way one contest was clearly biased was just ignored. Ones reputation in the horse world once made will be very difficult to shake.

And if my reminders are keeping everyone honest about this contest then more power to it.


----------



## jadeewood

Spyder said:


> I am not the only one that has given out warning where this individual is involved with contests.
> 
> The sticky on the top of this forum outlining the rules was a direct result of this individual.
> 
> The members can enter that is not a problem, everyone enters at their own risk/decision. I will never enter one where this individual is involved. The apology she should have made in the way one contest was clearly biased was just ignored. Ones reputation in the horse world once made will be very difficult to shake.
> 
> And if my reminders are keeping everyone honest about this contest then more power to it.


 




i couldnt excatly help if my grandad died could i?
also the other contest was not biased, my sister done it when i was in hospital!!

i cant help any insidence like this, can i!


----------



## jackieebitu

savvylover112 said:


> Jackiee she was referring to Jade


lol i just figured that out . 
but ya'knoee just sawying


----------



## jackieebitu

Spyder said:


> I am not the only one that has given out warning where this individual is involved with contests.
> 
> The sticky on the top of this forum outlining the rules was a direct result of this individual.
> 
> The members can enter that is not a problem, everyone enters at their own risk/decision. I will never enter one where this individual is involved. The apology she should have made in the way one contest was clearly biased was just ignored. Ones reputation in the horse world once made will be very difficult to shake.
> 
> And if my reminders are keeping everyone honest about this contest then more power to it.


i know this has nothing to do with me, but if jade was having upsetting times with her family and she was unwell , then you shouldn't be harsh to her, becoz if this happened to you and you had a contest running, and you didnt finish it , what would you feel like ?


----------



## jackieebitu

horseluver50 said:


> Spyder.. why are you being so rude. From what I remember of you from before, you used to give great advice and comments.
> But, now, all you seem to want to do is make an argument.
> If you dont want to enter this contest... *DONT* enter it. and be done with it.
> Its that simple.


 
thank you horse luver,  x


----------



## jadeewood

jackieebitu said:


> i know this has nothing to do with me, but if jade was having upsetting times with her family and she was unwell , then you shouldn't be harsh to her, becoz if this happened to you and you had a contest running, and you didnt finish it , what would you feel like ?


 

thanks jackie, im glad someone understands


----------



## horseluver50

Spyder.. you have already mentained that fact almost 10 times. This is just a contest with small fun prizes. its for fun... 
Stop taking it so seriously, its all fun.

This post of yours seemed quite rude:


> _Oppps we should all know who will place well now eh?_
> 
> 
> 
> _Code for Judges:_
> _They should be unbiased and have the appearance of being unbiased._


After she posted that she likes everyones pictures.. what in this world is wrong with that!?
Its called being *friendly.*
Please just be done with it, and let this contest get back on track.


----------



## jadeewood

horseluver50 said:


> Spyder.. you have already mentained that fact almost 10 times. This is just a contest with small fun prizes. its for fun...
> Stop taking it so seriously, its all fun.
> 
> This post of yours seemed quite rude:
> 
> 
> After she posted that she likes everyones pictures.. what in this world is wrong with that!?
> Its called being *friendly.*
> Please just be done with it, and let this contest get back on track.


 


aww, thanks. i do agree though.


----------



## jackieebitu

yea, thanks, yes same i agree with you x ^^


----------



## appylover31803

Lets all remember to be nice to fellow members.

If you do not want to participate in the contest, then there is no reason to bad mouth the judges or the contest.

If you do have a problem with a member, please take it up privately with a mod and we will help to dissolve the problem.
Thanks!


----------



## jackieebitu

appylover31803 said:


> Lets all remember to be nice to fellow members.
> 
> If you do not want to participate in the contest, then there is no reason to bad mouth the judges or the contest.
> 
> If you do have a problem with a member, please take it up privately with a mod and we will help to dissolve the problem.
> Thanks!


thankyouu x


----------



## Pidge

Im entering! Dont know what all classes yet but for a start...

Class 40- Handsomest Gelding (Both are same horse...just one hes sorta bleached, but standing pretty...an ignore my mother riding him lol)


----------



## Pidge

Class 35: Judge Take Home Horse (pic 1)
Class 31: Cuttest Horse (Pic 2+3)
Class 11: Any Other Color Horse (Pic 4)

And ill be entering Class 32: Horse an owner Best Bond...but i dont currently have the pictures I want...but ill get them up!


----------



## jackieebitu

thankyou!!
just to let you know that it will be finished on 31st(hallowween), because some people are thinking that we are not finishing it, but we will  x


----------



## Jillyann

> Oppps we should all know who will place well now eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Code for Judges:
> They should _be_ unbiased and have the _appearance_ of being unbiased.



Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed!..Multiple times.:shock: Jeeezee.


Aside from all that nonsense and DRAMA, I cant wait to see this contest finished! Im excited! =)


----------



## jadeewood

Jillyann said:


> Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed!..Multiple times.:shock: Jeeezee.
> 
> 
> Aside from all that nonsense and DRAMA, I cant wait to see this contest finished! Im excited! =)


 



awww, thanks. This contest will not be biased as all judges is going to have a decision


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

Class 37. Most change in a horse
THEN







NOW








Class 38. Cuttest youngster


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

Wait, I have one more  Sorry for it being so big . . .

Class 33. Cutest other animal photo


----------



## 3neighs

Class 37. Most change in a horse

Before:









After:









Class 39. Prettiest mare:


----------



## jackieebitu

thankyou all  x


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Can I still enter??


----------



## Jillyann

^ Yeah, you can. they said the contest would start on Halloween!


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Oh. I'm sorry! It says in bold print! I got to looking at everyones horses and forgot it said that till I went back to see what classes I could enter! 

CLASS 2 PAINTS AND SPOTS (IN-HAND SHOWING)(my mom)









CLASS 11 Ridden Any Color (my first time in an English saddle)









CLASS 13 FAMILY MOUNT (my boyfriend's first time on a horse)









CLASS 31 CUTEST HORSE









CLASS 32 BEST BOND









CLASS 35 JUDGE WANTS TO TAKE HOME









CLASS 40 Handsomest Gelding


----------



## jackieebitu

thanks  
yep wont be finishing till the hallooween x


----------



## jadeewood

thanks to all.


----------



## jackieebitu

right , results will be on later on whenn jadewoood & savvylover are avaiable 
thanks to alll.
HAPPY HALLOWEEEEEEEN


----------



## jadeewood

we have just got to wait until shauna(savvylover12) comes online.


no more entires will be taken


----------



## jackieebitu

we are working out the results now  

the prizes will be made throughout many weeks as savvylover cant help at the moemnet but jade and i will get as much done as possible 

Some results will b o today &tomorow


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

jackieebitu said:


> we are working out the results now
> 
> the prizes will be made throughout many weeks as savvylover cant help at the moemnet but jade and i will get as much done as possible
> 
> Some results will b o today &tomorow


 
cool cant wait
good job girls


----------



## jackieebitu

today jadeeewood is at a horse show.
and we have worked out a few results
but they are not in order.
so to all you lot wuld yu prefer to be it in order, ?


----------



## Jillyann

I would prefer some kind of order if at all possible. It will just look neater, and nicer. I cant wait!!


----------



## jackieebitu

ok then


----------



## jadeewood

i was ment to go to a horse show, i travelled a hour an half to get there and the ssame back to find out they had cancelled due to weather even know i phones 20 mins before i got there and they said they will be going ahead.


so results will be posted when i have spoken to jackie and made finale dissision.


----------



## ChevyPrincess

yay!!! =]

sorry about your confusion however :/


----------



## paintluver

Yaya!! I am so excited!


----------



## jadeewood

im just typing up some of the results in my not pad now. 

can i just say, all results have been done fairly.
prizes will be posted during the weeks as there is only me and jackie doing them and as you all now there lots to do. 
good luck to everyone. everyones horses are great. well done


----------



## jadeewood

we have just got to finish judging classes 22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 30, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41.

sorry for the delay in results. its been very hard latly as me and jackie has been on at different times.


----------



## jadeewood

savvylover112 is also going to help like previously stated at beggining of contest, she has jsut pm'ed me and said that she can still help with the winners videos.


good luck to all.


----------



## jadeewood

class 1: No entrys.

Class 2:
1st Place: Twilight Arabians
2nd Place: ChevyPrincess

Class 3:
1st place: mandik92
2nd place: twilight arabians

Class 4 :
1st Place: twilight Arabians.
2nd Place: Pony~Princess

class 5: No Entrys.

Class6:
1st Place: Twilight Araibians.
2nd place: Pony~Princeces
3rd Place: xLaurenOscarx

Class 7:
1st place: Twilight Arabians.

class 8: No entrys.

class 9:
1st place: Twilight Arabians.

Class10:
1st Place: Riccil0ve
2nd Place: Twilight Arabians.
3rd Place: pony ~ Princess.
4th Place: Paint Luver.
5th Place: Smooth trails.

class 11:
1st place: mandik92 
2nd place: Paintluver
3rd place: Twilight Arabians 
4th place: smoothTrials
5th place: ChevyPrincess
6th place: Pidge

class 12: No entrys. 

Class 13:
1st Place: pony~princess
2nd place: twilight araibans.
3rd place: chevyprincess.
4th place: smooth trails.
5th place: paint Luver.

class 14:
1st place: twilight arabians.
2nd place: pony princess

class 15+16:
1st place- Mandik92
2nd Place- pony~princess.
3rd place: parcfarms

class 17:
1st place : paint luver
2nd place : pony~princess
3rd place: mandik92

class 18:
1st place: mandik92
2nd Place: Pony~Princess

class 19: 
1st place: parcfarms 
2nd place: xLaurenOscarx 

class 20:
1st place: xLaurenOscarx
2nd place: mandik92

class 21: 
1st place: pony~princess
2nd place: mandik92
3rd place: xLaurenOscarx
4th Place: RidigismyLife2

class 22: 
1st place: sillyTilly
2nd place: parcfarms
3rd place: xlaurenoscarx
4th place: riccil0ve

Class 23:
1st Placearcfarms
2nd Place: xLaurenOscarx
3rd place: pony~princess

class 24:
1st place: xlaurenOscarx

class 25:
1st place: xlaurenOscarx

class 26: no entrys

class 27:
1st place: pony~princess
2nd place: xLaurenOscarx

class 28: No entrys.

Class 29: 
1st place: Mandik92
2nd place: pony~princess

class 30:
1st place: xLaurenOscarx

class 31:
1st place: SillyTilly
2nd place: Ridingismylife2
3rd place: Jessabel
4th place: Mandik92
5th Place: Pony~Princess
6th Place: Paint Luver
7th Place: SmoothTrails
8th Place: ChevyPrincess

Class 32:
1st place: Parcfarms
2nd place: twilight arabians
3rd place: xLaurenOscarx
4th place: pony~princess
5th place: paint luver
6th place: riccil0ve

class 33 :
1st place: Twilight Araibians.
2nd Place: Jessabel.
3rd Place: Riccil0ve
4th Place: RidingIsMyLife2
5th Place: Irish Rider
6th Place: SpiritJordanRivers
7th Place: xLaurenOscarx
8th Place: Pony~princess
9th place: Paint Luver
10th Place Smooth Trails
11th PlacearcFarms

class 34:
1st place: paintluver

class 35: 
1st Place: Jessabel
2nd place: mandik92
3rd place: Twilight Arabians
4th place: parcfarms
5th place: paintluver
6th place: pony~princess
7th place: Pidge
8th place: ChevyPrincess

class 36: 
1st place: xLaurenOscarx

class 37:
1st place: parcfarms
2nd place: 3neighs
3rd place: xLaurenOscarx
4th place: riccil0ve
5th place: paintluver
6th place: twilight Arabaians
7th place: spiritJordanRivers

class 38:
1st place: SpiritJordanRivers
2nd place: paintluver
3rd place: smoothtrials
4th place: thunderhooves
5th place: riccil0ve
6th place: Twilight Arabians
7th place: Pony~Princess
8th place: gypsygirl

class 39:
1st place: parcfarms
2nd place: Twilight arabians
3rd place: mandik92
4th place: pony~princess
5th place: Jillyann
6th place: riccil0ve
7th place: IrishRider
8th place: gypsygirl
9th place: thunderhooves
10th place:ridingismylife2
11th place:3neighs
12th placeaintluver

class 40: 
1st place: pony~princess
2nd place: mandik92
3rd place: parcfarms
4th place: Jessabel
5th place: RiddlesDarkAngel5
6th place: xLaurenOscarx
7th place: hccumminssmoke
8th place: pidge
9th place: chevyprincess
10th placeaintluver
11th place:smoothtrials

class 41:
1st place: Twilight Arabians
2nd place: hccumminssmoke
3rd place: paintluver
4th place: smoothtrials






remeber.

1st place gets a video made
2nd place gets a collage
3rd place gets a edit


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Is that for _every _class? Wow, y'all have some work cut out for you huh? Very dedicated =]


----------



## Jillyann

YAY. I got 5th place in class 39! haha


----------



## savvylover112

Yes that is for every class everyone who entered check here to see if you won and if you won you get a video made so PM me with videos and pictures to put into it if you won any class


----------



## jackieebitu

well done to everyone


----------



## hccumminssmoke

I dont really need a collage, so id like to give mine to someone who didnt win in the 41st class...Thanks for the 2nd place nod though!!!!

Nate


----------



## savvylover112

Just to say if someone has won multiple classes I can only make one video for you but it can be longer then a usual one depending on how much you send me I will Pm people anyway lol well done everyone thanks for participating


----------



## jackieebitu

hccumminssmoke said:


> I dont really need a collage, so id like to give mine to someone who didnt win in the 41st class...Thanks for the 2nd place nod though!!!!
> 
> Nate


ok then , thats very kind of you


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

yeah you can give my prizes away if ya want 2 i can make vids and edits so whoever wants them lol
thanks girls


----------



## ChevyPrincess

Okay, here are the 5 pictures requested for a collage: 














































Please do whatever you want to them! :lol:

As for text, um,_ let me be your hero 
_In any format, anything! Thank you SO much girls! I am really excited about this!


----------



## jadeewood

okayy, this will be done when myself and jackie can fit it in as we have others that we are working on..


----------



## parcfarms

good job everyone!! =)


----------



## jackieebitu

xLaurenOscarx said:


> yeah you can give my prizes away if ya want 2 i can make vids and edits so whoever wants them lol
> thanks girls


thanks thats so kind of you lool  
hope you enjoyed it


----------



## SillyTilly

yey i won 2 classes!! ;D


----------



## jackieebitu

SillyTilly said:


> yey i won 2 classes!! ;D


 
yes you didd


----------



## jackieebitu

hey everyone,
sorry but if your pictures for collages are not up by the end of the weekned then we are only going to make videos and edits.
But if you have had won any collages and would like to change it to an edit ( as we dont have the time) you may, also if you won the videos i will get in contact with savylover and you may have one if possible, sorry for any inconvience but in futue refereence me and jadeewood will not hold any more contests after we have done this one.
thanks x


----------



## savvylover112

I PM everyone who won a video and the ones who replyed got their video made and I posted it on youtube and then on their profile


----------



## jackieebitu

ok thankk uu, it has been nice working with yu
and i(L)Your picture!!
NEWMOON IS AMAZING XX


----------



## savvylover112

Thanks


----------



## jackieebitu

right.
here are a few edits me+jade have done for the contest.
they have been saved on my computer for ages and thought why dont i stick them on here just incase the people who i have done them for want them...
sorry but i dont know the names for the people i have done this too but here they are:


----------



## jackieebitu

chevvy princess i am going to do your collage now, sorry for the confusion its been so long ! xx


----------



## jadeewood




----------



## jadeewood

we are doing more edits and a collage now


----------



## jackieebitu

chevy princess.
ihope you like .








once again, sorry it took so long.


----------

